# Commemorative Editions of the AV



## JM (Dec 2, 2010)

From the Trinitarian Bible Society:



> We plan to publish a commemorative edition of the AV in two or three binding styles, and also our new Westminster edition, which will be a high quality reference Bible, utilizing the cross reference system from the John Brown of Haddington Self Interpreting Bible published in the 1860-70 era. As these references are so numerous, we will use a double margin system, and also incorporate therein alongside their occurrence, definitions of the words from our Bible Word List, several hundred words in the AV that are no longer in everyday use, or are now used with a different meaning.



I'm looking forward to this edition but have never seen Haddington's Self Interpreting Bible. Is it online? 

Any other editions to look for?

j


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 2, 2010)

John Brown of Haddington Self Interpreting Bible


----------



## Bradwardine (Dec 2, 2010)

R.L. Allan's are well know for producing (probably) the best leather bound Bibles in the world.

From their website (Bibles Direct - Home)

"R.L.Allan & Son Publishers Ltd have now been appointed by Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth as official publishers of the King James Authorized Version in Scotland where the Sovereign holds the perpetual copyright.

We will soon be celebrating the quadcentennial of the first edition of the KJV Bible which was originally printed in 1611.

The 400th anniversary edition Longprimer Blue #53BL will be released first week in December, and can be pre-ordered now at £110. It will be bound in Atlantic blue calfskin with red ribbon markers and blue under gold page edges."

For reviews of previous Allan's Bibles see Bible Design and Binding

(Note the Authorised / King James Bible is not copyright-free as is often assumed , but as the above quote indicates copyright is held by the British Sovereign).

The Allan's commemorative edition will be well worth looking out for.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 2, 2010)

Bradwardine said:


> (Note the Authorised / King James Bible is not copyright-free as is often assumed , but as the above quote indicates copyright is held by the British Sovereign).


 
So, do American publishers of the KJV actually literally get permission from Her Majesty's Government to publish it? One wonders...


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 2, 2010)

Jason, where did you read the particulars on the upcoming bible? I could not find it on TBS' website.


----------



## JM (Dec 2, 2010)

I sent an email asking TBS if they were publishing any new Bibles to mark the 400 year anniversary of the AV and David Larlham (Assistant General Secretary) reply with the quote I posted in the op. I'm looking forward to this new edition but the response was limited and so I sent another email with more questions, I'll post the answers when/if he responds. 

j


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 3, 2010)

According to what I heard from TBS, only John Brown of Haddington Reference System is going to be included in this KJV Bible, not his commentary study notes.


----------



## JM (Dec 3, 2010)

Right, just the cross reference system.


----------



## Bradwardine (Dec 3, 2010)

bookslover said:


> Bradwardine said:
> 
> 
> > (Note the Authorised / King James Bible is not copyright-free as is often assumed , but as the above quote indicates copyright is held by the British Sovereign).
> ...


 
That's the problem with the colonies and their revolutions !


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 3, 2010)

There is also this one from Oxford: 

The King James Bible: 400th Anniversary Edition


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 3, 2010)

Speaking of the original KJV, I have an original title page folio (for 1st Corinthians) from a 1611 first edition pulpit Bible, of which about 1500 were produced. Very cool.


----------



## tleaf (Dec 3, 2010)

The "Self-Interpreting Bible" has many resources, even though dated, including photographs of the bible lands, etc., much like the Thompson bibles. You can download and print portions at The Self-Interpreting Bible by the Rev. John Brown.

I find these older bibles much more interesting than the plethora of "modern" ones.


----------

